# Hello!



## vitruvian987 (May 31, 2019)

Hi,

32M here looking to learn tips on how to improve my relationship.


----------



## Mr.Married (Feb 21, 2018)

Howdy,

There are lots of good tips around here.

Welcome to TAM!


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

vitruvian987 said:


> Hi,
> 
> 32M here looking to learn tips on how to improve my relationship.


Hi! You will find lots of help and resources here.


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

In order for us to give improvement advice, we will need to prove probable cause and offer a solvable effect (on your part).

Then we will attempt to improvise a solution, improve and correct any defect on your part, improving the eventual outcome and its effect, relative to your (marital?) relation, and any purported defect (on your part, or the significant others, part, SO).

If all else fails, call @EleGirl.






[THM]- The Typist I


----------



## cheapie (Aug 6, 2018)

Hello, let us know if there’s anything we can help with.


----------

